# mystery object...



## Gavlar (5 May 2021)

hi all

This came in a box of random stuff. From the keyed bore, it's intended to go onto a shaft. Diameter is about 3" and the bore 3/4". What is it?

Somebody out there has the answer...


----------



## Tris (5 May 2021)

Metal spinning former? Just a guess though


----------



## flh801978 (5 May 2021)

Bull centre for a lathe
holds pipe centarlly between centres
it would fit onto a revolving centre in the tailstock


----------



## MusicMan (6 May 2021)

It looks like that but why the keyway?


----------



## Fergie 307 (6 May 2021)

Could be the male half of a conical clutch, if so there would have originally been a female cup to match.


----------



## Gavlar (6 May 2021)

choices, choices...thanks for your ideas

I had to look 'metal spinning' up. Another interesting process. I can't see an immediate use for a 3" metal cone that this tool would produce, but you could be right.

The keyway does suggest that this tool is designed to be driven, but it doesn't go on a normal lathe spindle as it's not threaded.

Looking at pics of conical clutches, they are quite a lot more truncated than this thing.

still searching for answers...


----------



## TFrench (6 May 2021)

Metal spinning forms are normally (in my limited experience) threaded internally and screw directly onto the spindle nose.


----------



## Gavlar (7 May 2021)

Here's another one for you...a set of discs that fit a 2" die wrench. Square, slightly tapered holes through the centre ranging from 1/4" to 1.1/8" in 1/16" steps, although I'm missing some by the looks of it.
1. dies for reducing square bars in size?
2. means of twisting square bars into barley twist shapes?
3. means of holding other tools with tapered square shanks in a die wrench?


----------



## TFrench (7 May 2021)

Gavlar said:


> Here's another one for you...a set of discs that fit a 2" die wrench. Square, slightly tapered holes through the centre ranging from 1/4" to 1.1/8" in 1/16" steps, although I'm missing some by the looks of it.
> 1. dies for reducing square bars in size?
> 2. means of twisting square bars into barley twist shapes?
> 3. means of holding other tools with tapered square shanks in a die wrench?View attachment 109938
> View attachment 109939


My guess is they're for holding a tap in a die wrench?


----------

